# ,  / > Alinco >   alinco dx-sr8e   !

## 1221

12    220,    EEPROM.
  .
  ,      ? 
   !

----------

1221

----------


## WT2J

> 12    220,    EEPROM.
>   .
>   ,      ? 
>    !


       .

----------

1221

----------


## ur4qrc

220    12  -   ,  !         .          ,      .   ,   ,       . !

----------

1221

----------

1221

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


  ,   ,    ,        ,    .    ,     #3,        ,

----------

1221

----------


## vadim_d

> ****


   ,        ,  -   ,   ,    .   ,

----------

1221

----------


## 1221

,  . CPU  EPROM ,   . 
  5  -  4,98 ;          8  -  8 . 
         ?      . !!!

----------

